# Hub Centric Rings



## bluemp5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Found this on a couple other GTO forums....

For those of you looking for Hub Centric Rings for your wheels, I came accross this website 1010tires that has some options for you Aluminum rings for $36.99 http://www.1010tires.com/hubrings.asp


----------



## bluemp5 (Oct 23, 2007)

New info to add, apparently if you add the word "GTORYAN" to your order of GTO Hub Rings in the comments box, they will discount your order by $5.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

We also carry a wide variety of aluminum hub rings. Cost is only $15.00 for a set plus freight. Cal any one in our sales staff for size information.


----------



## MiamiGTO (Jan 29, 2008)

I will be calling you on Monday


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Discount Tire Direct said:


> We also carry a wide variety of aluminum hub rings. Cost is only $15.00 for a set plus freight. Cal any one in our sales staff for size information.


I understand the premise behind the rings. Question: Is this necessary and will you even notice a difference. Don’t mean to bash the supporting vendor, just would like some more information on the end benefits…


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

If your wheels are not hub centric, that is, if your wheels do not have the exact hub size that your vehicle requires, it is easy for your wheels to be mounted on your vehicle slightly off center of your hub. (especially if the installer is using air tools). If your wheels are mounted off center and torqued down, even if correctly balanced, they can cause a noticeable vibration. 

Hub centric rings fill any gap between the hub size on your vehicle and the hub void in your wheel so that when they are bolted to the vehicle the wheels are centered on the hub. This helps minimize/eliminates any vibrations do to installation errors. 

Do you need them? No, it is possible to mount your wheels and tires without them it’s just harder and can be very frustrating if you want a smooth ride. We give FREE hub rings every set of wheels that we sell. 

It is recommended for any installation of wheels that you tighten and torque your lugs by hand and use the proper star installation pattern for tightening and torqueing your lugs.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do they make them for the classics?
I could use a set for my `65 with the Cregar SS`s.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Do they make them for the classics?
> I could use a set for my `65 with the Cregar SS`s.


I can certainly check for you. What are your wheel dimensions?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 14x7s on the front and 15x10s on the rear.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Sorry for the delay Rukee, I've been out of the office Do you know what hub size your wheels are? Cragar doesn't list the hub information on their site and It looks like they renamed the SS. Contact Cragar and find out what size hub your wheels are and I will can check to see if we have rings for you. 1.877.8Cragar


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When I called Cragar they actually suggested I call you for the size. They had no measurements.


----------

